# Will he turn gray?



## Iloveappys (Nov 21, 2012)

I have my eye on a young mustang and he is black. I would love it if he would stay black, but that may not happen. I know the owners and most of their horses are black or gray. As horses age, I know they can turn gray. Is there any chance that he could stay black? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Usually they go gray around the eyes and face first. Since I'm assuming you don't know the color of his parents, it's hard to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iloveappys (Nov 21, 2012)

He is 5 right now so I think he might stay black. Cross your fingers! I think his parents are black and dark roan so it pretty much could go either way. He could turn roan, who knows.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If he's 5 and is not already showing signs of gray, he's not gray. Gray starts at birth. Horses also do not "roan out." If he wasn't born a roan, he's not a roan. You own a black horse.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with Poseidon, every horse grays with age but the doesn't mean he's a gray. Grays are born base and start to change shades of gray right after birth, usually around the eyes and muzzle. If he's black at 5 years, with no gray yet he is definitely not gray. He would be a dapple by now at least.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, if he's not showing signs of graying in his face or tail at this point, it's pretty unlikely that he's gray.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> If he's 5 and is not already showing signs of gray, he's not gray. Gray starts at birth. Horses also do not "roan out." If he wasn't born a roan, he's not a roan. You own a black horse.


I do agree that a 5year old horse either already shows signs of turning gray or he will stay black. He will also not "roan out". But just for an interesting bit of color change: we had a filly last year that was born as sorrel as could be - but "roaned out". Of course, she was born roan, but we sure couldn't tell until she turned about two month old - these are pictures from July, September and October:


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

If he is 5 and jet black....he is going to stay black. Like others have said greys start greying out as foals.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is my filly, she is almost 2, she is black but could she turn brown?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My horse is grey. But only because he's black turnig grey. Was coal black when I got him, had a few grey hairs. I say a few, as in 20 on his whole body! He has gotten more grey ever since. I got him as a young 3yr old. He's going on five next year. I believe he will be at least mostly grey eventually.







head shot. He was BLACK the day I got him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> This is my filly, she is almost 2, she is black but could she turn brown?


She can sun fade, but a black horse can't "turn brown". Brown comes from the same gene grouping as bay. A black horse can't suddenly acquire agouti genes from nowhere


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay thanks, thats what I was looking for... So she will stay black!!!


----------



## NORCALCOWGIRL (Nov 28, 2012)

enjoy your black horse


----------

